# Passion for Cigarettes (and bikes)



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Some have a passion for just plain bikes. Others like to mix their bikes with a passion for beer or espresso. Some love bling and spandex, others swear by baggies and steel. Some folks find the perfect ride involves riding with your buddies and your dog while some prefer to go it alone. Some love snow and others hate it.

My passion is bikes and cigarettes. There's nothing more satisfying than cresting the top of a huge climb on my trusty steed and then relaxing with a smooth, rich cigarette while taking in the wonders of nature. How bout you? Do like menthol or straight up? Marlboro for the mountain and Kools for the urban assaults? I like to choose my smokes the way I choose the perfect bike.

Biking and smokes go hand in hand in my healthy lifestyle. I've managed to drop a lot of pound by combining the two.










Some say smoking stunts growth. I say it promotes stunts. Just look at these crazy nut bags smoking, riding their bikes and having fun!










Nothing drives me crazier than some roadie who thinks he's cool cause he smokes buts, but never waves to me!










Rusty shares my passion and loves to chillax after an epic ride with a nice smoke and a cool brew. (NOTE: We do not recommend smoking while sleeping!)










Who else is with me? Show me your passion!


----------



## jaytvt (May 8, 2008)

About 40 miles into an endurance race last summer, I was struggling up a steep and sustained climb with about five other riders. Between gasps for air and to lighten the mood, I announced "hey, anybody got a cigarette I can bum"?

This is pretty much all I got :skep:.


----------



## Go! Ninja Go! (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm horrible. I'm smoking while reading this thread.


----------



## Pabs (Aug 4, 2007)

*Weird ...*

... or word?


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

IF I smoked one it would be a left handed one, but I haven't done that in a loooong time..


----------



## scaryfast (Apr 23, 2004)

it's been a year and a few days since i smoked any tobacco. i sure miss it, then again, i don't miss coughing up a lung everytime i light up.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

this has to be the weirdest thread I have ever seen on MTBR.... Absolutely none of the guys and gals that ride with smoke cig's but a bunch of them "blaze" up after rides. The funny thing is we usually start riding @ 4:20


----------



## Dan0930 (Oct 25, 2005)

ahh I do love my Nat Shermans


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Smoking makes me gag. Terrible habit. I prefer smoking crack before a ride to get the energy levels up, then maybe a touch of heroin along the way to help smooth the bumps on the trail. Back at the trailhead, a few ludes washed down with tequila shots make the post-ride banter more interesting. To each their own, I guess.


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

Scott O said:


> Some have a passion for just plain bikes. Others like to mix their bikes with a passion for beer or espresso. Some love bling and spandex, others swear by baggies and steel. Some folks find the perfect ride involves riding with your buddies and your dog while some prefer to go it alone. Some love snow and others hate it.
> 
> My passion is bikes and cigarettes. There's nothing more satisfying than cresting the top of a huge climb on my trusty steed and then relaxing with a smooth, rich cigarette while taking in the wonders of nature. How bout you? Do like menthol or straight up? Marlboro for the mountain and Kools for the urban assaults? I like to choose my smokes the way I choose the perfect bike.
> 
> ...


Is it just me or is that Sean Connery?


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

darkslide18 said:


> Is it just me or is that Sean Connery?


Yeah...I was thinking the exact same thing! Back in the 50's and 60's it was a different ball game for smokers thats for sure. Its funny to see that cycling and cigarette ad combo though, what a classic! Hey, if it good for Sean then it must be ok ?


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

ae111black said:


> this has to be the weirdest thread I have ever seen on MTBR.... Absolutely none of the guys and gals that ride with smoke cig's but a bunch of them "blaze" up after rides. The funny thing is we usually start riding @ 4:20


The safety meeting should be *before * the ride.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

darkslide18 said:


> Is it just me or is that Sean Connery?


I did a little research and every site I found related to Connery says that's not him. It seems he was too busy pitching Vodka at that time.


----------



## bikepackingdude (Mar 25, 2010)

Why smoke cigerettes when you can smoke some herbs. If you have a prescription 


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

I smoke Pabst Blue Ribbon flavored cloves while doing skid stops on my vintage fixed gear.


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

Trying to quit smoking at the moment. Sorry for the anti-passion.


----------



## 4slomo (Jul 4, 2006)

Maybe this thread should be moved from the Passion to the Addiction forum.


----------



## dkbikes4life (Nov 20, 2010)

Smoking anything is dumb. Hate me if you want.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

I smoke gearies on the climbs. F yall


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Or better yet....










Oh, wait... does that make your fingernails turn blue??


----------



## Joe Schmoe (Sep 22, 2010)

Quit smoking a few years back. Thank God.


----------



## chrisem (Nov 18, 2006)

Scott O, I thought I was the only one. Yes, I share your passion. I roll my own. Port Royal.


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

chrisem said:


> Scott O, I thought I was the only one. Yes, I share your passion. I roll my own. Port Royal.


fack Port Royal is the tastiest smoke I've ever had, I've since quit but I first experienced Port Royal in NZ and damn that's nice stuff. Still prefer buds though. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hellav8ted (Aug 26, 2009)

Ahh, Three Castles wrapped in a Club. 
Blend of American Spirit and Drum in a Rizla.
Nat Sherman Turkish Ovals- the way they would feel betwixt my lips....

I'm jealous of the folks who can have tobacco around and only smoke when they want to.
I quit when I realized that out of the hundred plus cigs I would smoke in a week, I only really enjoyed one, maybe two, the rest were maintenance.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

I smoked briefly when i was a teenager but was smart enough to realize how stupid it is. I didn't get into bicycles till quite a few years later so I have no first hand knowledge of how well the two would have mixed. 

Actually, with all the information widely avaialable these days, I can't imagine why anyone would be dumb enough to start smoking. What a stupid, nasty, expensive, repulsive, self destructive habit.


----------



## M-Train (Jan 12, 2008)

I am so obtuse that I cannot appreciate irony.


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

When we get O.G. Kush cigarettes legalized I'll take up smoking again. By then I'm sure a pack of those will be cheaper than Marlboros.


----------



## fotu (Jan 20, 2005)

Before I quit, I had more fun. Now, its less fun but more gets done.

Its been almost a decade, but I still miss those 10 minute private moments.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

theres nothing like a red after a long climb.


----------



## blizzardpapa (Jan 19, 2004)

I smoke cigars during the off seasons.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

You know times have changed when you see a movie like the Kings Speech and think it's odd when everyone is smoking--INSIDE.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

M-Train said:


> I am so obtuse that I cannot appreciate irony.


Oh I understand. I realize the OP was tongue in cheek, making a joke. I'd like to think you can laugh at almost anything, but I had an Aunt who smoked die of lung cancer. My Mom who smoked her whole life finally quit after she almost died from it but is still seriously incapacitated with emphysema. My little sister who has smoked since she was 15, tried to quit dozens of times, can barely climb a flight of stairs. Given all that, I don't have much of a sense of humor about smoking.

Sorry to be the buzz kill.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*I used to really enjoy smoking*

Balkan Sobranjes, Gauloise, Shermans, Camels.

I can't imagine ever doing it again but it was nice.

My mom died at 59 from lung cancer. I am 59.


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

The only thing I smoke is the climbs themselves.

My friends all say, and I have to agree, that I'm the least likely person to smoke anything (seniors in high school). The bad thing about my town is that it's almost expected that you smoke pot, at least occasionally. I love the location, but I hate the people who populate the area. The stoners are f**king annoying, and everyone else tokes up for the hell of it. Can't wait to get out of here.


----------



## fotu (Jan 20, 2005)

Hard to believe there used to be a time you could smoke on _airplanes_. Ofcourse, you had to put it out during take-off and landing.


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

erik1245 said:


> The only thing I smoke is the climbs themselves.
> 
> My friends all say, and I have to agree, that I'm the least likely person to smoke anything (seniors in high school). The bad thing about my town is that it's almost expected that you smoke pot, at least occasionally. I love the location, but I hate the people who populate the area. The stoners are f**king annoying, and everyone else tokes up for the hell of it. Can't wait to get out of here.


You think the stoners are annoying, wait till you move to a town full of squares.


----------



## rmi (Jan 14, 2010)

I smoked tobacco on weekends at bars for about 6 years on and off. Never smoked during the week or at home, etc.

Finally quit that sh$t for good about 4 months ago. I used to love the nicotine rush when drunk. Good riddance, though. Tobacco was definitely NOT a part of my paradigm or the image I wanted to portray to the world.

Now I am addicted to tea tree oil toothpicks! Satisfies any oral fixation and they make my breath smell good. 

Ryan


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

I smoke maybe a couple of packs a week, and enjoy most of them. When I am not enjoying it I will usually put it out. I too like a smoke break on a ride! I will give up soon though, with age comes less wind, and I need all the help I can get now. I can see no good reason for anyone to actually start smoking these days though. When I started, (not quite Kings Speech era), smoking was encouraged almost. You could do it anywhere. Nowadays we (should) know better...


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

jmctav23 said:


> You think the stoners are annoying, wait till you move to a town full of squares.


:thumbsup:


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

zrm said:


> Oh I understand. I realize the OP was tongue in cheek, making a joke. I'd like to think you can laugh at almost anything, but I had an Aunt who smoked die of lung cancer. My Mom who smoked her whole life finally quit after she almost died from it but is still seriously incapacitated with emphysema. My little sister who has smoked since she was 15, tried to quit dozens of times, can barely climb a flight of stairs. Given all that, I don't have much of a sense of humor about smoking.
> 
> Sorry to be the buzz kill.


This reminds me of the part of the new Joan Rivers documentary where she gets heckled for the Hellen Keller joke by the guy with the deaf son.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Never met smoke, first hand or second hand, that was healthy for you. 

As long as your right to smoke doesn't impinge on my right to clean, fresh air, I'm OK with it. Smoke down wind, and don't litter with your cigarette butts. Pack them in, pack them out, don't throw them on the ground.


----------



## Gabe3 (Mar 13, 2009)

RandyBoy said:


> Never met smoke, first hand or second hand, that was healthy for you.
> 
> As long as your right to smoke doesn't impinge on my right to clean, fresh air, I'm OK with it. Smoke down wind, and don't litter with your cigarette butts. Pack them in, pack them out, don't throw them on the ground.


unfortunately so many litter, which isn't surprising. they treat their lungs like trash so why not treat the environment the same way.

I guess the next thread is going to be "Passion for emphysema". I enjoy cigars, use to smoke a couple a month, but haven't had one in 2 years. cigarettes on the other hand, holy crap disgusting. Then again people who smoke several cigars a day with brown teeth are equally disgusting.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

We need a crystal meth passion thread.


----------



## M_S (Nov 18, 2007)

RandyBoy said:


> Never met smoke, first hand or second hand, that was healthy for you.
> 
> As long as your right to smoke doesn't impinge on my right to clean, fresh air, I'm OK with it. Smoke down wind, and don't litter with your cigarette butts. Pack them in, pack them out, don't throw them on the ground.


What's the environmental impact of a cigarette butt?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

kapusta said:


> We need a crystal meth passion thread.


We have one - "Weight Weenies"
The way they tinker and tweak over their bikes and don't get me started on all the gram scales


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Smoked cheese. Much betterer


----------



## Gabe3 (Mar 13, 2009)

M_S said:


> What's the environmental impact of a cigarette butt?


of one? not much. of the trillions there are, theres some impact. it can't be good for the environment right? I wonder how much effort tobacco companies put into improving the biodegradability of the filters. probably not much.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

ilostmypassword said:


> Smoke pancakes. Much batterer


fix't it for ya!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Gabe3 said:


> of one? not much. of the trillions there are, theres some impact. it can't be good for the environment right? I wonder how much effort tobacco companies put into improving the biodegradability of the filters. probably not much.


I smoke 'roll yer own' - completely biodegradable butts :thumbsup:


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

M_S said:


> What's the environmental impact of a cigarette butt?


Depends greatly on whether it is lit.


----------



## Gabe3 (Mar 13, 2009)

highdelll said:


> I smoke 'roll yer own' - completely biodegradable butts :thumbsup:


hehe


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

Anybody build jumps outta cigarette butts before? LOL


----------



## bridger (Dec 7, 2010)

fotu said:


> Hard to believe there used to be a time you could smoke on _airplanes_. Ofcourse, you had to put it out during take-off and landing.


*Yes!*I remember those days. The smoking section was the last 10 or 15 seats. Too bad if you were a non -smoker & the people behind you were chain smoking on your 3.5 hour flight.


----------



## Thatshowiroll (Jan 30, 2009)

Does Trek make good smokes?


----------



## Surly Gentleman (Aug 9, 2010)

fotu said:


> Hard to believe there used to be a time you could smoke on _airplanes_. Ofcourse, you had to put it out during take-off and landing.


was on a plane last week with my 7 year old that still had the ashtrays in the armrests! he was very interested in what they were but it took me back to those days you mentioned. not only did you have to put it out on take off/landing but there were smoking/non-smoking sections... separated by a curtain!

edit... didnt read bridgers post above!


----------



## M-U-M (Dec 19, 2003)

Tricked me - I thought you were doing promo for Smokebikes.

:lol:

http://smokebikes.com/


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

M-U-M said:


> Tricked me - I thought you were doing promo for Smokebikes.
> 
> :lol:
> 
> http://smokebikes.com/


Is that their name because they're in Asheville?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Thatshowiroll said:


> Does Trek make good smokes?


I think Speshi does...
http://www.cheap-cigarettes-here.com/epic-cigarettes.html


----------



## ski_adk (May 10, 2009)

Used to smoke cigs all the time before, during and after a ride...didn't really matter. I just really enjoyed sitting out on some lookout somewhere, pull out a Marlboro Red and smoke it down to the butt, listening to the quiet, usually hearing nothing but birds in the wind and being entirely at peace.


----------



## ski_adk (May 10, 2009)

ski_adk said:


> Used to smoke cigs all the time before, during and after a ride...didn't really matter. I just really enjoyed sitting out on some lookout somewhere, pull out a Marlboro Red and smoke it down to the butt, listening to the quiet, usually hearing nothing but birds in the wind and being entirely at peace.


Still, I'm damn glad I don't feel the need for them anymore. Those damn things are a ***** to quit.


----------



## Rock Surf (Aug 28, 2010)

I actually like to smoke, but its a terrible thing to do to your body so I don't do it. When I did smoke cigarettes I never "had" to do it. I did it cause I liked to smoke. I never thought "God I need a smoke." I certainly would never smoke a cigarette on a ride. Now weed on the other hand actually used to help me out on long climbs. I'd get high and zone out on the motion instead of focusing on my mind telling me how much my body was hurting and how tired I was. Safety meeting anyone?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

AptosRider said:


> ..Safety meeting anyone?


:yesnod:


----------



## Stupidjeep (Mar 19, 2009)

I quit smoking a few years ago, but I still enjoy smoking a cigarette after a ride. To me its like someone saying they like to smoke after sex, or only when they drink.. it just feels right for me


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

fotu said:


> Hard to believe there used to be a time you could smoke on _airplanes_. Ofcourse, you had to put it out during take-off and landing.


The airlines used to give little 4-packs out to everyone. That's where I got my first smoke.


----------



## HardcoreHardtail (Jul 30, 2009)

The chemicals from cigarette butts leach into our water, not good.

I enjoy a good cigar on occassion but definitely not while on a ride, that's what beer is for.


----------



## dhbomber (Nov 7, 2006)

It's funny...I just quit about 2 weeks ago...such a struggle. I still feel some "need" to smoke...after a big meal....maaan it feels good...but whenever I feel the "need" to smoke...I just go to the garage, take a look at my brand new Intense Tracer VP and the "need" goes away.

I used to smoke about 5 cigarretes a day, my GF smokes, ALL my friends smoke...ALL of them...It's not easy...but I prefer not to suffer when I ride...that really sucks...I didn't spend all my money on a bike just to feel crappy while riding it. Now I'm riding every day, and I really do feel the change!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

HardcoreHardtail said:


> The chemicals from cigarette butts leach into our water, not good.
> 
> .


so does the packets holding GU


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

Looking UP


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

Stupidjeep said:


> I *quit* smoking a few years ago, but I *still enjoy smoking* a cigarette after a ride.


:???:


----------



## rmi (Jan 14, 2010)

Gotta remain safe on the trails. 

Ryan



AptosRider said:



> Safety meeting anyone?


----------



## GambJoe (Jul 29, 2010)

Quit in 1988 but the mention of Gauloises.....


----------



## rmi (Jan 14, 2010)

Those gel packets littering the trails really irk me. I see them after races at one of my local rides.

I think littering during a race should be an automatic DQ. Just put the damn thing in your fancy jersey after you're done!

I typically pick up small trash when hiking or biking. The nasty thing about those gel packets (in contrast to Clif or granola bar wrappers) is that you know some person was sucking it off, getting their nasty mouth all over the wrapper.

Ryan



highdelll said:


> so does the packets holding GU


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Well as the OP, it appears to me that some of you have hijacked this thread from its original intent. Now we're getting into kids smoking that crazy pot stuff and the topic of cigarette butts littering the trails. I kind of have mixed feelings on the littering part. On one hand, some may find cigarette butts on the trail unsightly. On the other hand, it gives less fortunate creatures the opportunity to share in our bounty of nicotine goodness. Discuss.


----------



## dhbomber (Nov 7, 2006)

funny pics...but not funny :/


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Damn, people still smoke? I thought that fad had passed many years ago.


----------



## Smokebikes (Feb 2, 2008)

erik1245 said:


> Is that their name because they're in Asheville?


Not at all..........it's "our" name cause we Smokebikes.


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

I knew smoking caused shrinkage 
now we have proof 

SJ


----------



## Smokebikes (Feb 2, 2008)

SlowerJoe said:


> I knew smoking caused shrinkage
> now we have proof
> 
> SJ


Not necessarily..........._Smokin'_ can cause all sorts of things.


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

rmi said:


> Gotta remain safe on the trails.
> 
> Ryan


What time is the meeting ?


----------



## greg de taos (Jul 23, 2007)

f- bikes. I am going back to smokin'. Thanks Scott O, you suck.


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

rmi said:


> Gotta remain safe on the trails.
> 
> Ryan


What time is the meeting ?


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

Man...the last time I smoked a cigarette while riding a bike was back when I was in 8th grade and the bike I was riding was a stingray. I smoked heavily (and not just cigarettes) from the time I was 12 until I gave it up at 18. I was a real smokestack up to the point of being a 3 pack a day guy. Its funny, getting back into running and riding is what helped me stop my smoking habit. For me personally the two just never went together well. So I just stopped one day and never looked back. Never have any urge to smoke since either and I am 52. I figure it this way though, if you like to smoke you are going to do it because you enjoy it, even if you know it can kill you. Trust me it can and probably will... I have seen the results of what a lifetime of smoking can do first hand and it isn't pretty. Now what was that about a safety meeting?


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

I had a cigar on my last night in Moab
Smoke bikes makes some damn fun looking rides
what ever gives them their ideas well, I don't think it should stop

SJ


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

lol the dog pic is awesome.

I quit smoking 8 years ago, now when someone who smokes walks into a room I always think "did I smell that bad?" yep probably...


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

....:-o


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

lidarman said:


> ....:-o


I hope my boss sees this :thumbsup: 









-"Hey Dave, Where's that "birthday present" you were supposed to hook up?"


----------



## superspec (Sep 15, 2007)

i smoke before and after every ride. right before a race line up i will smoke and suck down a nice heavy beer. i love the look on peoples face during that time. when we line up and i walk away from 90+% it just makes it better.

i do intend to stop soon though


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

I've been smoking for about 15 years... A pack a day. I've been feeling it in my riding lately, but that could just be me getting old. I wanna quit but I enjoy smoking while drinking and after a good meal too much.

I feel everyone on the pack it in, pack it out though.... I have a local trail that I've been riding for the past 15 years and it was only recently that the state turned it into a nature preserve. The amount of trash has gone up 10 fold since then... It was perfectly clean and trash free till they put the trail on a map!

I'll usually smoke a cig or two on the ride... And when I'm done I put em out and stick em in my pocket.

Now about that safety meeting! :thumbsup:


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

Gasp4Air said:


> Smoking makes me gag. Terrible habit. I prefer smoking crack before a ride to get the energy levels up, then maybe a touch of heroin along the way to help smooth the bumps on the trail. Back at the trailhead, a few ludes washed down with tequila shots make the post-ride banter more interesting. To each their own, I guess.


Sounds like a pro road cyclists regimen. You forgot the EPO, and medical grade amphetamines work better than crack.


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

I smoke crack for big miles and fast lap times.


----------



## Trek7000rider (Sep 7, 2008)

i really like packing a fat bowl... just not with tobacco  the occasional cigar is nice though. Don't like burning paper though, so cigs and j's are out. And I hate inhaling tobacco... 

If i do any sort of smoking though, even cigars where I'm not inhaling, i feel it in my lungs the next day or so. especially when biking :/


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

darkslide18 said:


> Is it just me or is that Sean Connery?


Sean didn't come to mind but Dennis Quade did. Sure looks like him but I think he would have been too young at the time of the ad.


----------



## curtboroff (Sep 21, 2010)

The occasional high grade dank is all I've smoked in 10 years. And it's usually with a couple buddies on a bikepack trip. All natural FTW!!!


----------



## PretendGentleman (May 24, 2011)

glad I never see cigarette butts on the trail. 

but people leaving behind old tubes is annoying.


----------



## UUNetBill (Apr 14, 2011)

modifier said:


> Sean didn't come to mind but Dennis Quade did. Sure looks like him but I think he would have been too young at the time of the ad.


Googled it, it was Connery, 1968.


----------



## tbrinkhuis (May 9, 2011)

I used to love having a newport right before a long run but not anymore. I started felling it in my chest so I traded one bad habit for another and started diping. I through a dip in when i start a ride now.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

tbrinkhuis said:


> I used to love having a newport right before a long run but not anymore. I started felling it in my chest so I traded one bad habit for another and started diping. I through a dip in when i start a ride now.


In addition, dipping is an excellent form of birth control.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

No one talks about their gal being a pole smoker? WTF? That's healthy smoking, no?


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2011)

when i first started riding, i used to smoke a pack and a half of rothmanns or export "A" blues every day.

i would smoke at the top and bottom of the hill. three, maybe even four smokes each ride!

when it got to the point to where my habit was cutting into my food budget, i quit cold turkey.

this just happened to be a month before my first race, the 1996 sea otter classic.


----------



## skittles8810 (Aug 14, 2011)

haha funny thread! I do smoke but i usually on smoke if its a long ride like 50+ miles during breaks lol.. funny to see ppls reactions when i am on the side of the road burning one and enjoying nature also! LOL


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

I guess this is natural to then.......


----------



## bog (Jun 3, 2004)

M_S said:


> What's the environmental impact of a cigarette butt?


The environmental impacts of cigarette butts (notice the plural - buttS??? Nasty, nasty, nasty.

1/ People chuck them everywhere and more than you'd care to think about end up in our water system. Guess where many or our storm sewers go? Yes, lakes and oceans. Nasty, nasty, nasty and disgusting!

2/ Hmmm, also forest fires. Countless fires are started each year and millions of dollars are spent fighting fires.

3/ Millions in money and resources building hospitals and cancer centers to treat those 50% of smokers that die from cancer.

How's that for impact?!


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2011)

"I think littering during a race should be an automatic DQ"

good idea.


----------



## jmountain (Jun 11, 2011)

I used to play guitar in a band at bars, so I got addicted whether I wanted to or not, smoked for many years because of that. I started snowboarding in 2004 and immediately quit because I wanted to be healthier so I could enjoy boarding more, get in shape, ride stronger, ride harder, ride longer.

I started mountain biking in 2005 and been doing both ever since, road bike too.

I literally despise cigarettes now. Stinks to high heaven, smokers have zero recognition of how bad that actually smells let alone what it's doing to your body.


----------



## otis24 (Apr 1, 2004)

Dogbrain said:


> The safety meeting should be *before * the ride.


I would say the most effective time would be after a 20 minute warm up. Only partake in one or two small drags then get immediately back on the bike.

This should result in a 5-10% increase in speed.


----------

